# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Shēmiņas?

## Ingus Siliņš

Lūdzu varat pastāstīt, kā elektronikas sadaļā ievietot savas shēmiņas, tā lai visi var apskatīt?

----------


## Vinchi

Lai pievienotu shēmu vari piereģistrēties http://www.bildez.lv vai http://foto.inbox.lv un pēc tam salinkot bildes.

Ar laiku būs iespēja pievienot bildi pa tiešo forumā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Iereģistrējos un ieliku vienu tēmā par TIG.
Kā to izdarīt pa tiešo?????

----------

